# Snow Goose Jump/Cow Decoy



## bonaireboy (Feb 24, 2009)

This was the past Saturday. Im on the left, Steve on the right(woods&waters) and my son Cameron. Dont know why the other guys veered off, but we got withing 20 of teh birds before we dropped ole Bessie. We took a total of 64 on this jump with one banded Ross. Yes the link is to another site, I hope the mods dont delete it....My son is still laughing...


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 24, 2009)

its good stuff. it shouldnt get deleted....

maybe we'll make some cows this weekend


----------



## alphachief (Feb 24, 2009)

Two things I learned from that:

1)  Cow cutouts are effective in jumping Sky Carp.
2)  Bryce absolutely stinks as a camera man!  

Good job boys!


----------



## quackkiller (Feb 24, 2009)

ok so my cam work wasnt as good as it normally is.......

i ran out of smokes about 2 hours before this...


----------



## alphachief (Feb 24, 2009)

quackkiller said:


> ok so my cam work wasnt as good as it normally is.......
> 
> i ran out of smokes about 2 hours before this...



Look at you on the GON board...I guess your officially a FGH!


----------



## quackkiller (Feb 24, 2009)

ill post the msg on a new thread.


----------



## quackkiller (Feb 24, 2009)

*cow silo snow goose stalk video*

ill make a new post so you dont have to click a link


----------



## WOODS N WATER (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## kscoggins (Feb 25, 2009)

Its gonna start all over in a few hours, bout to leave now.


----------



## fi8shmasty (Mar 5, 2009)

Rock On!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 Oh exuse me, We already  did.


----------



## Robk (Mar 5, 2009)

were they making moo sounds for the realism?  Too Funny.  Wife wants to try that now.  

R


----------



## Medicine Man (Mar 5, 2009)

Robk said:


> were they making moo sounds for the realism?  Too Funny.  Wife wants to try that now.
> 
> R


She wants to try what, the cow or the moo sounds?


----------



## WOODS N WATER (Mar 6, 2009)

here is the unedited version of the first jump. we killed 151 snows, ross, and blues and 2 bands. This is footage from a camera mounted on my gun so its not the best. 
http://www.arkansasducktalk.com/showthread.php?t=19538


----------



## wingding (Mar 6, 2009)

WOODS N WATER said:


> here is the unedited version of the first jump. we killed 151 snows, ross, and blues and 2 bands. This is footage from a camera mounted on my gun so its not the best.
> http://www.arkansasducktalk.com/showthread.php?t=19538



I like it


----------

